# Chado Ralph Rucci F/W 2011 x 16



## Q (17 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Aleksandra Tsyganenko, Alex @ Silent, Alexandra Tretter, Alice Burdeu, Amanda Ware, Amy Hixson, Ana Mihajlovic, Andreea Diaconu, Angelika Kocheva, Antonella Graef, Anya Kazakova, Barbara Berger, Bianca Luz, Dana Fiona, Daphine @ Fusion, Diana Farkhullina, Donna Loos, Edita Eizaite, Eugenia Mandzhieva, Georgie Baddiel, Gwen Loos, Hannah Hardy, Jessica Clarke, Jiang Xiao Yi, Jules Mordovets, Lauren Brown, Lena Ashimkhmina, Leomie Anderson, Linnea Regnander, Lovani Pinnow, Madelen de la Motte, Marie Lunde Fossdal, Marija Vujovic, Mia Aminata Niaria, Monika Sawicka, Nana Keita, Nastya Karzan, Nyasha Matonhodze, Olga Ovchynnikova, R'el Dade, Rachel Clark, Simona Andrejic, Sonny Zhou, Sydney Edmonds, Tatyana Usova, Valeria Dmitrienko, Vika Kuropyatnikova, Zinta Braukis



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*​


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Okt. 2011)

:thx:schön


----------



## koftus89 (28 Okt. 2012)

herzlichen dank.


----------



## alisas1975 (4 Nov. 2012)

buena coleccion de invierno


----------



## cyreander (16 Apr. 2014)

wunderschöne fotos. vielen dank-


----------

